# Help name my Fursona?



## ScootsNB (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello Everyone! So, i'm looking for name suggestions for my new Fursona.
www.furaffinity.net: Furry oc...Thing .3. by ScootsNB
Here's what he looks like, he's supposed to be a Fox oc.
I can't think of a good name to give him, though.
Does anyone here have any name ideas for what I should name him?


Edit: Please don't start any arguments, I will take any name suggestion into consideration.


----------



## davydonovan (Jan 1, 2017)

How smart would you like him to sound?


----------



## Storok (Jan 1, 2017)

Names I think that fit:
Jake becaus why not
Cookie because its cute and the colors
or...
Keks because its cookie in German


----------



## Storok (Jan 1, 2017)

oh,
Phil would also fit quite well kn my opinion


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 1, 2017)

Storok said:


> Names I think that fit:
> Jake becaus why not
> Cookie because its cute and the colors
> or...
> Keks because its cookie in German



I dunno why, but I like how Cookie sounds. And Keks would seem pretty clever too. 
Umm, I'm not sure if I would be much help naming but what kind of fox is he? 

"Kit" would be a cute little name :3


----------



## Storok (Jan 2, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> "Kit" would be a cute little name :3


not for a fox in my eyes...


----------



## davydonovan (Jan 2, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> I dunno why, but I like how Cookie sounds. And Keks would seem pretty clever too.
> Umm, I'm not sure if I would be much help naming but what kind of fox is he?
> 
> "Kit" would be a cute little name :3


My only problem with any of these names are Every one else is already using them.


----------



## Storok (Jan 2, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> My only problem with any of these names are Every one else is already using them.


and ? Why be a special snowflake ehen you can be just cute?


----------



## davydonovan (Jan 2, 2017)

Storok said:


> and ? Why be a special snowflake ehen you can be just cute?


meh... Its just lame and Im tired of seeing Cutie McCookie The Fox. Its made and played....


----------



## Piccolora (Jan 2, 2017)

I like Twitch.


----------



## davydonovan (Jan 2, 2017)

Piccolora said:


> I like Twitch.


 Twitch McCookies  I'm sold.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 2, 2017)

Benedict Cookie?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 2, 2017)

Name him Spaz.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 2, 2017)

Storok said:


> not for a fox in my eyes...



It sounded cute, and was just an idea. I'm not very good with names, just like my Fox. His name is Keito.. xD


----------



## Royn (Jan 2, 2017)

ahem.  *Does his best Emperor Palipatine impression"  HENCEFORTH, you shall be known as Darth.....  Whatchamacallit.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a few suggestions:

-Damian
-Salvador
-Orion 
-Jax


----------



## Garg (Jan 19, 2017)

garg. wait, that's mine name, sorry got nothing.

Edit: maybe alvin? fits the look of the 'sona


----------

